
Happy workers are 13% more productive - davesailer
https://phys.org/news/2019-10-happy-workers-productive.html
======
bediger4000
Isn't the follow-on question "why do some companies make their workers
unhappy, apparently on purpose?"

Aerospace/defense companies until the 1980s had this weird thing where they'd
put an urgent date, a "best and final" bid due date or something just after a
holiday, so that engineers ended up working during nominal holidays. It was a
matter of gallows humor at McDonnell and Martin Marietta.

That's one example, I'm sure there are hundreds more. So, why?

